# ما هو عمل مهندس الكترونيات



## Eng.Mahy (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا عايزه اعرف مهندس الكترونيات تخصص حاسبات ونظم تشغيل (تحكم)
يشتغل ايه فى السكه الحديد وايه هى المجالات اللى ممكن يشتغلها فى هيئه السكه الحديد


----------



## saam (10 مارس 2009)

يعطوكي مكتب ...وشوية واسطة يعطوكي كمبيوتر بعدها تلعبي سوليتر عنكبوت .....

.........حبيت امزح مو اكثر ....بس الحقيقة في بلدانا العربية - القطاع الحكومي - مايهم كثير التخصص 
يعني هندسة حاسبات ممكن تتعلمي برنامج يخص الشركة وبعدها بكل سهولة تمارسي عملك ويتكرر العمل يوميا....
يعني اطمني مو كثير صعب العمل ............سام..........


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2009)

eng.mahy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا عايزه اعرف مهندس الكترونيات تخصص حاسبات ونظم تشغيل (تحكم)
> يشتغل ايه فى السكه الحديد وايه هى المجالات اللى ممكن يشتغلها فى هيئه السكه الحديد


أختى
الا تعلمى أن حجز التذاكر الآن عموم الجمهورية يتم بالحاسب الآلى
ثانيا فى كل القطاعات الحكومية الآن هناك برامج لشؤون العاملين - المخازن - المرتبات على الأقل
قمت شخصيا حتى الآن بعمل سبعة برامج للعمل إضافة لما سبق هناك تدرج وظيفي، ارشيف الصادر والوارد ، ارشفة الملفات ، المعاشات ، الأجازات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2009)

أيضا نظم الإشارة والتحكم - المفروض - على الأقل تكون متصلة بغرفة تحكم مركزى و فى النظم الحديثة يكون التحكم بالحاسب و متابعة الإشارات و القطارات على شاشات كبيرة مميكنة
بالمناسبة أعتقد أن السكة الحديد تعمل بنظام قطاع الأعمال أى حالة بين الشركة الخاصة والقطاع العام لذا التطور فيها أسرع و افضل من الشركات الحكومية مثل ما حدث فى هيئة الإتصالات


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 مارس 2009)

هناك غرف تحكم الكترونية عالية التقنية حاليا في السكة الحديد لمراقبة القطارات الإشارات على المزلقانات وهناك محطات وأجهزة لاسلكية لربط قادة القطارات بغرف التحكم والمراقبة وخصوصا القطارات التي تسافر مسافات كبيرة خارج حدود المدن المركزية وخلافة 
ولكن الخوف هو ما هي الوظيفة التي سوظفونك فيها 
وبعدين ما هو مدى غتقانك لمجال الإلكترونيات إذا كنت مهندسة متفوقة في مجالك لماذا تتوظفي في الحكومه لماذا لا يكون لكي نشاطك الخاص و الشخصي على فكرة وظائف الحكومة بتشيب الموظفين بدري وبتجيب لهم عقد نفسيه وانا رأيت زملائي بنفسي بعد سنتين من سفري كلهم شعرهم ابيض و شابوا
ألا هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد
وأقولك على حاجه بس تتقبليها بصدر رحب "بيك مملكتك" وممكن تبدعي في تخصصك و انتي في البيت محتاجه معمل صغير في غرفة على جنب وظفي طاقاتك وربنا يوفقك
أخوك الصغير
الفقير إلى فضل ربه 
طارق بلال


----------



## Eng.Mahy (11 مارس 2009)

بجد اشكركم على ردكم الجميل دا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم
اما بالنسبه للنصيحه الاخيره بتاعت الاخ طارق هفكر فيها ان شاء الله


----------



## 4stars (16 مارس 2009)

الاخت الغاليه
انا موظف فى السكه الحديد اعمل فى الارشيف الكتابى وخارج العمل انا اعمل فى مجال صيانة الاجهزه
ورديوكست السيارات وكمان صيانة الشاشات العاديه والlcd زمان تقدمت بشهاداتى وقالو ليس لدينا ما يخص مواهلك وهومعهد لاسلكى اما الان بعد الهيكله الجديده طلبو شهادتنا ويوجد بارقة امل
وبصراحه انتى لوبتحبى عملك سوف تبدعى فيه وتستخدمى شيهدتك فى عملك فانا برغم من عملى كموظف كتابى الا انى المساول عن صيانة مجموعه كبيره من الكمبيوترات والشاشات وجربى:56:


----------



## mido10201020 (19 مارس 2009)

انا مقدم في المسابقه برضه وكنت عاوز اسال الاخ اللي شغال في السكه الحديد عن مرتبات المهندسين بتبقى كام؟
ومهندسين الاتصالات بيعملو ايه؟


----------



## elmohandis (21 مارس 2009)

mido10201020 قال:


> انا مقدم في المسابقه برضه وكنت عاوز اسال الاخ اللي شغال في السكه الحديد عن مرتبات المهندسين بتبقى كام؟
> ومهندسين الاتصالات بيعملو ايه؟



من يدلني على طريقة الاشتراك في هذه المسابقة وأكون له شاكرا وممتنا..

مؤهلي بكالوريوس هندسة حاسبات وعاطل عن العمل..


----------



## sabah omran (2 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعه انا مقدمه في وظيفه مهندس اتصالات ممكن اعرف الاسئله الا ممكن تيجي في الامتحان وطبيعه الامتحان ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 نوفمبر 2012)

هل الكترونيات أم اتصالات؟ ستكون على أى حال الأسئلة تعتمد على مجال العمل و على اساسيات الإلكترونيات أو الإتصالات


----------

